# Diabetic



## expatpi (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Well I been trying to leave England for some time now, was looking at philippines however I am going to stay in Europe and I am pretty certain Spain is where I want to go (Orihuela, Alicante maybe)

I have been working on my own web business and its now in a state I can live out there however there is a slight problem! I just got Diabetes.. since my last time on the forum... meh (type 1). Its quite common so im pretty certain someone has been in this situation also however I cant find any good info about it so my question is this:

For a resident of someone from EU (England) moving to another EU place (Spain!) what is the situation with being a type 1 diabetic? what do i pay for? whats free?

Thanks very much


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

expatpi said:


> For a resident of someone from EU (England) moving to another EU place (Spain!) what is the situation with being a type 1 diabetic? what do i pay for? whats free?
> 
> Thanks very much


Fully depends on your insurance I guess. Are you planning to go private or go via autonomo (selfemployed - paying social security in Spain)? I'm sure we have people who have either of those two models to give you some details.


----------



## expatpi (Jul 11, 2010)

well I will be going selfemployed - paying social security in Spain, however i guess private could be an option also of course depending on cost

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there

It depends whether you are eligible for free state healthcare in Spain. If you or your partner aren't in receipt of an old age pension and you haven't been working and paying national insurance contributions in the UK, then you won't be. 

However if you work and pay social security contributions in Spain, you will get full cover with free treatment and meds. But for self-employed people the contributions are expensive, around €250 a month even if you aren't making any profit.

Private health insurance is unlikely to cover existing conditions. You can join a private Centro Medico in Spain for around €20 a month and get the services of a GP, but you will have to buy your meds. These are cheaper on the internet than in Spanish chemists.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PS - if you live in Catalonia all healthcare is free. Not sure how long this will last though!


----------



## expatpi (Jul 11, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there
> 
> It depends whether you are eligible for free state healthcare in Spain. If you or your partner aren't in receipt of an old age pension and you haven't been working and paying national insurance contributions in the UK, then you won't be.
> 
> ...


Right ok well im not retired, however I do work full time still in England, so looks like I will need to pay however it seems cheaper just to buy them from the prices I found like you say. 

I guess I could always get a part time job and then maybe I would be making the right contributions.

Thats an interesting tip about Catalonia so ill look into that also!


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

expatpi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I been trying to leave England for some time now, was looking at philippines however I am going to stay in Europe and I am pretty certain Spain is where I want to go (Orihuela, Alicante maybe)
> 
> ...


If you pay into the system or get free healthcare you get your insulin and test strips free on prescription. The surgery supplies you with the needles for the insulin pens and you have to buy your lancets.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have paid into the UK system you can get a form from Works and pension (cant remember the number) but im sure someone will know this will give you and any dependants 2 years health cover in the Spanish system and then either pay privately or if you have paid into Spanish system by then t/f to there system.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The form is now called S1. The length of cover in Spain depends on when and for how long you were paying contributions in the UK.

Access to healthcare: S1 (previously E106)

Don't bank on getting a part-time job in Spain, as unemployment here is the highest in Europe (over 20%).


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Don't bank on getting a part-time job in Spain, as unemployment here is the highest in Europe (over 20%).


Let me add "an officially registered and social security paying part-time job", cause these are even rarer nowadays.


----------



## expatpi (Jul 11, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> The form is now called S1. The length of cover in Spain depends on when and for how long you were paying contributions in the UK.
> 
> Access to healthcare: S1 (previously E106)
> 
> Don't bank on getting a part-time job in Spain, as unemployment here is the highest in Europe (over 20%).


Ok thanks, but can I just check, is this for people who for example have a job in England, and there employer has re located them? or would it also apply if I just moved myself.

Ok ill keep that in mind about the job, it is not something I need it was just an idea.

I have been paying NI in England for over 10 years now


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Its for anybody who is moving out


----------



## expatpi (Jul 11, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Its for anybody who is moving out


right ok then so this statement I found on another site "if you are already regsitered in the UK system you can work in Spain for up to 2 years, and you will be entitled to Spanish healthcare" might be refering to this form, ok well I will give them a call tomorrow to see fi they can send me some info.

Thanks


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

expatpi said:


> right ok then so this statement I found on another site "if you are already regsitered in the UK system you can work in Spain for up to 2 years, and you will be entitled to Spanish healthcare" might be refering to this form, ok well I will give them a call tomorrow to see fi they can send me some info.
> 
> Thanks


The Department of Work and Pensions can issue an S1 form to claim reciprocal healthcare for up to two and a half years based on your previous 3 years NI contributions. You would qualify for this, and they will issue you with one based on a phonecall.
If you intend remaining in Spain for longer, and you continue to pay NI in the UK, then you need to deal with the HMRC, who can also issue you with an S1. This one however, does not have a limit but can continue as long as you are making the NI contributions.... You need to go on their website and download form CA8454 which needs completing and returning... They are much more tricky to deal with, but ultimately, if you want ongoing state healthcare in Spain, this is the route to go down.
Hope this helps


----------

